# Need help, what should I do??



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Just took the dogs for a walk and walked past 3 dogs running free in the street, 2 Springers and a Lab, all really friendly and in good condition.

Took my dogs home and went back out to them to see what was going on and they are running in and out of a garden so guessing they live their.

Thinking they had escaped I went to knock on the door to let the owner know but the front door is wide open and it is pitch black inside.

I knocked on the door and have been shouting 'anyone there' for about 10 mins but the house appears empty.

It's so strange that the door is open with the dogs out and no-one in the house and I have never seen these dogs before so it's not like they always roam.

I don't know what to do.

I put them all in the garden and closed the gate because I don't want them in the road but bit worried about what might have happened.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Go back and check, if the house is still in the same condition ring the police and voice concern. After all anything could have happened, and if not...at least the dogs will be safe.

Keep me updated.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I would call the police there could be bodies


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i agree it would be best to go back and check and then alert the police. Even if you just find the number for and ring the local police station.

it may simply be a case of the owner has gone out and forgotten to lock the front door and the dogs have got over excited and managed to open it and get out, but you know... better safe than sorry...

again, keep us updated


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I would call the police there could be bodies


always the optimist!

:scared:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I would call the police there could be bodies


Thats a bit grim. :scared:
I was thinking maybe someone has broken in while the owners where out and has left via front door.

We once got broken into while we slept and came down in the morning back door was wide open and my lurcher was running round the garden like a headless chicken.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

My partner has just been out again, no change at all.

Dogs are still in the garden where we left them but the door is still open and she shouted some more with no luck.

From having a peer through the window however she can see a walking cane which suggests an elderly / disabled person lives there so worried now that someone is hurt.

Obviously don't want to go in the house so will be calling police now as I won't settle until I know everything is ok.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Cat_Crazy said:


> My partner has just been out again, no change at all.
> 
> Dogs are still in the garden where we left them but the door is still open and she shouted some more with no luck.
> 
> ...


Strange 3 very active dogs for a elderly or disabled person. Which means they may have a partner living with them or some help...could you see anything to suggest the house had been broken into?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Strange 3 very active dogs for a elderly or disabled person. Which means they may have a partner living with them or some help...could you see anything to suggest the house had been broken into?


That was my first thought as it's not exactly a nice area and I thought maybe dogs got out during a robbery but there is a laptop on the table in the living room and i'm pretty sure a thief would have taken that.

Police are coming out so just waiting now.

I can see the house from my back bedroom window so keeping an eye on it and will go out when they get here as it's FREEZING!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Cat_Crazy said:


> That was my first thought as it's not exactly a nice area and I thought maybe dogs got out during a robbery but there is a laptop on the table in the living room and i'm pretty sure a thief would have taken that.
> 
> Police are coming out so just waiting now.
> 
> I can see the house from my back bedroom window so keeping an eye on it and will go out when they get here as it's FREEZING!


Yeah, thats very strange.
You have done a amazing thing most people would have left it.
Let us know what the police say/find...as its rather strange indeed.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Police have turned up sirens blazing with an ambulence, according to another neighbour who came out when she heard me shouting an elderly man lives alone in the house.

Police and medics have gone in the house and not emerged yet, watching through the window being nosy at the min. My partner is outside still, she's braver than me in this cold.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Police have turned up sirens blazing with an ambulence, according to another neighbour who came out when she heard me shouting an elderly man lives alone in the house.
> 
> Police and medics have gone in the house and not emerged yet, watching through the window being nosy at the min. My partner is outside still, she's braver than me in this cold.


Ooooo let me know what happens. It maybe nothing.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Police have now been and gone, I went and had a chat to them.

Very strange situation and still don't know what is going on.

The house was empty and no-one is in and the police confirmed no sogn of a break in. They shut the dogs in the house, closed the door and left a note for the owner but who goes out and leaves the front door wide open?

Also can't see an old man out and about at 2 am!

Police didn't seem very concerned and acted a bit annoyed at having been called out in the first place.

Will be watching the house a lot tonight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Police have now been and gone, I went and had a chat to them.
> 
> Very strange situation and still don't know what is going on.
> 
> ...


Strange or what? I should hope the RSPCA will be involved incase he doesnt return to give them food/water.

Police are useless sometimes...Does seem strange that he would go out, leave the front door open adn not return..my grandparents never come back later than 10pm.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Strange or what? I should hope the RSPCA will be involved incase he doesnt return to give them food/water.
> 
> Police are useless sometimes...Does seem strange that he would go out, leave the front door open adn not return..my grandparents never come back later than 10pm.


Yes something feels wrong about it all, especially as the dogs looked so well cared for. Nice, healthy weights, clean coats and fancy collars etc. so I can't see them not being left safely.

I will update if I see anything anyway and may go and speak to the owner in the morning.

I gave the dogs a bowl of water earlier in the garden and also some small treats to get them back in the garden but they are in the house now so no idea if they have access to water and food, I hope so.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Have you heard anymore, have anyone come back to feed those dog and let them out for a bit??? Maybe the elderly man is over relatives for the night and they decided to leave their dogs there for the night, but I would of thought they would of made sure the house was secure before leaving.
If the dogs are still there today and no one have come to see them then I would phone the RSPCA. They cant be left all this time without food and all alone, so not fair.
Cant see an elderly man having 3 dogs of those breeds and being very lively. He would never be able to cope with them. Hope you get some answers to put your mind at rest. xxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Any updates


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

No news as yet.

No-one came back last night as far as I saw but obviously went to sleep sooner or later.

Have been to the house this morning and there was no answer but I could see the dogs barking.

Any way I 'accidently' tried the front door, still un-locked so I opened it slightly - figured I could claim the dogs jumped up at it and opened it.

10 minutes of shouting confirmed no-one is home so I have left the door open so the dogs can come in and out and given them a bowl of food and water in the garden.

I left a note saying that I had fed them in case someone comes home and wonders why bowls are there but in doing so I spotted the ppolice note still on the side un-moved so looks like no-one has been back.

I'm reluctant to call the RSPCA as the dogs seem well cared for and my gut instinct is that something has gone wrong rather than they have been neglected.

Obviously if no-one comes back soon I will have no choice but they ahve food and water for now so hopefully will soon know more.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

it does sound like something is wrong, like maybe he's had an accident and is in hospital or something?

hope he turns up soon though!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Cat_Crazy said:


> No news as yet.
> 
> No-one came back last night as far as I saw but obviously went to sleep sooner or later.
> 
> ...


Ring the police on the normal number and let them know no one has come back. Talk to people who live nextdoor see if theres any family contacts for this man.

Give it a day or so then ring the RSPCA because the owner might never return and if the owner is gone then the dogs need to be rehomed in order to move on.

Have the police tried the hospitals?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Phone the police back and tell them their attitude stinks...and if nothing positive is done you will contact the local press and TV.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How very strange.. but just thought Id let you know what happened to my great grandad once....

He decided to go for an afternoon walk.. and fell and bumped his head.. He came round to passers by not knowing who he was or where he was.... He got taken to hospital.. not the local.. And it took several days for us to find him.... And he didn't know who we were.. Just thought Id tell you that just in case something similar has happened..

Hope this situ gets resolved very soon...xxx

Also is there any mail that has been posted.. then you will have a name just incase you want to ring your local hossie.. xxx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

No mail been posted yet but good idea!

Have spoken to the neighbours either side of the house and been told the man is in his 80's approximately, first name John but no idea of second name as he dosn't really talk to anyone.

He lives alone and the dogs are his but apparantly a young boy comes round daily and takes the dogs out, will be watching to see if he comes today as he may know something or perhaps be a relative.

Have spoken to the police again and am told there is nothing more they can do unless he dosn't come home to Monday and then he can be reported as missing but I don't know enough about him to report him as missing.

I doubt they checked hospitals as they seemed very un-interested. 

Also phoned RSPCA for advice, they explained that no-one has to come home for 3 days to be classed as abandonment and advised me to continue feeding them in the meantime which I don't mind doing.

I asked about the posibility of bringing the dogs to mine as hate the idea of them left alone all this time but I could be reported for theft 

I only mean until an owner comes home and I would leave a note and hand them back. It's just such a shame, I am tempted to walk them later if no-one comes as they are going stir crazy and barking a lot.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Just seen your thread, very mysterious. I would definitely take the dogs for a walk, maybe even take them home. Theft is the intention to permanently deprive another person of their possessions, so if you leave a note saying what you've done and where the dogs are (and maybe tell the neighbours too) then it is hardly theft, so I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

If you have the room i would take them home and keep going back to see if anyone is home. Leave a note with ur address and phone number on it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

If you cant report him missing then I would just wait until its been long enough for the RSPCA to come and take them away...

I really dont think waiting for him to come back will pay off...not if its been this long and no word from him or sign of him. 

Did the police say if his clothes where there or missing? 
Very strange that the police are not bothered about a missing 80 year old man.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

What about the missing young boy too?
If he usually looks after the dogs why hasn't he shown up?

I think that program the Heir Hunters where people die and no-one knows anything about them and they visit neighbours and family who also know nothing, is so sad. Sounds like this man is similar.

With the exception of yourself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Tho owner could be out looking for the dogs! but go back and check! if the door is still open and there is not reply ring for assistance or go see a neighbour!


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

i don't see how it can be theft, he's been missing for so long and you're looking after his dogs for him, they'd probably be dead if it wasn't for you so you're helping them, leave a message saying you've taken them and why (in a place he will see it ie. the door) and put your phone number and address on - especially number as he may not be able to walk well to your house
hope it gets sorted soon


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Right bit of an update.

The young boy the neighbour mentioned turned up, saw him knocking on the door so went out to him.

He walks the dogs every day for the man, is no relation but has been doing it for over 2 years apparantly since the man's wife died.

He confirmed the man's name is John and gave me a surname also.

He told me the dog's names which makes it easier to call them as they don't answer to ' here doggy' lol also said they are all oldish dogs.

He saw the owner John yesterday at 5pm when he walked the dogs and expected to find him in today also as nothing was mentioned to him about not coming.

I explianed what had happened and he seemed quite worried about him as well.

If he was last seen at 5 pm yesterday that means he has now not been seen for 25 hours which is a long time for an elderly person to be out.

Now I have his full name I am calling round hospitals etc. and the dog walker told me that the old man has a daughter who pops round sometimes so maybe the daughter knows something.

Will update asap.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Forgot to say I havn't taken the dogs but have walked them, put them back inside and closed the door and given them food and water again so should be fine till tomorrow now.

They seem very hungry everytime I feed them so guessing nothing has been left inside for them.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I hope hes okay! It is worrying that he hasnt been seen for that long. Maybe if he gets found you could visit him occasionaly to make sure he is okay? xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Now I have his full name I am calling round hospitals etc. and the dog walker told me that the old man has a daughter who pops round sometimes so maybe the daughter knows something.
> 
> Will update asap.


Let me know how this works out because he may just be in the hospital. 
Its just so off how someone can vannish like that and no one notices or cares...


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well done, for all you have done . It does sound like something may of happened to him


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

all mysterious, i do hope it all works out ok. good on you for doing all you can, so many would just have left it :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i think its is time that the police helped...they could try and find his daughter now you have his name..to see if she knows where he is at

I just hope he is sitting in someones house with his slippers on having a good old natter

its wonderful that you have been so caring 
x


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Would his neighbours also call the police? and tell them they are worried as he just seems to have dissappeared?,surely then the police must take some action to find where this elderly person has gone,
Well done for being a good neighbour and seeing to his dogs,
I really hope this all turns out ok, i really think after all this time and in this cold weather the police should really be doing more to find out what has happened to this elderly man


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

any update??


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've been reading this since it popped up, it's so odd and I really hope the man is ok...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

There is something definately wrong here! Perhaps one of the neighbours who know this guy can get back to the police! Ask to speak with the duty sergant!

DT


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Argent said:


> I've been reading this since it popped up, it's so odd and I really hope the man is ok...


Same here  very strange......


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Any news?

Hope he is back home safe..if not.. would it be worth phoning social services? just to see if they have any idea of what can be done
juliex


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, I hope everything is ok! Sounds very scary. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Got an update.

We found him!!!

Not me personally but I re-phoned the police last night and they seemed more interested upon hearing that an elderly man lives there alone and so they started making enquiries.

Anyway this morning still no joy so I have been and picked the dogs up and brought them to me, so now I have 5 in the house 

I have just had a call from the investigating officer who told me that the owner has been found and is in a local hospital, they couldn't give me any details but I hope it's nothing serious.

They have asked the daughter to make arrangements for the dogs so just waiting on either a call from her or to see if she comes to the house.

Really hoping that he is ok and it's nothing serious.

Will let you know how it goes with the daughter.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah thats good news, well done to you for helping as much as you did,
hope the old man is ok and the dogs will be back with him soon.
michelle x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

keep us updated bet he was worried to death about his dogs and what was hapening i hope theres someone like you there for me when im old incase something hapens to me!!xx


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

That sounds hopeful, good job you got involved.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

well done you! Wish I had a neighbour like you.

Hope the man is ok


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thats good news at last 
I hope he is ok.
Well done for being so caring xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad hes been found. 

Let us know how to goes with the daughter.

Your such a good person.:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great news for the dogs :thumbup: Hope there owner is ok soon.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hope the owner is ok,bless him.Well done for looking after the dogs til his daughter sorts them.He is lucky to have a neighbour like you xx


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Have been following this thread and im so pleased the old man has been found. You are such a nice person seeing to his dogs when they needed someone, so many people would just turn a blind eye.xxx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Hope it all ends well and the dogs and the old man reunited


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

That better news.. Lets hope he is ok and will soon be re united with his dogs..


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

thank god he's been found!

The poor dogs would have been terrified and starving by now if you hadn't helped 

Lets hope it's nothing serious and that he will be home soon, also hope he's been told that his dogs are in safe hands because if he's conscious then he will probably be really worried about them!

Keep us updated


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone, it's the dogs i'm worried about they looked so anxious.

It's been madness all day, the 3 dogs seem to enjoy chasing my cats who are all sat upstairs now looking VERY annoyed at the new additions and the Lab has taken a dislike to Zena so been having to break up fights between them!

The lab is female as is Zena, whereas the 2 spaniels are male and get on fine with my two dogs so think it's a gender thing.

Anyway have seperated all the house thinking it will only be for a few hours until the daugter comes but still nothing, no phone call or visit.

I havn't told the police I have taken the dogs in case they tell me to return them so as far as the daughter is concerned they are still in the house alone! Unless the police havn't contacted her.

Hoping to hear something soon as can't keep them here too long with the fighting. Zena has been allowed to sleep upstairs for tonight to save the fighting and I have Zeus down here along with Lab and 2 Spaniels.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Thanks everyone, it's the dogs i'm worried about they looked so anxious.
> 
> It's been madness all day, the 3 dogs seem to enjoy chasing my cats who are all sat upstairs now looking VERY annoyed at the new additions and the Lab has taken a dislike to Zena so been having to break up fights between them!
> 
> ...


I think if I was you I would prob put them in their house with there food etc before you go bed and then go see them in the morn.. Save youself any potential harm.... Your doing a great job though.. xxx


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think it is a bit odd that the daughter didn't go and get the dogs as soon as she realised her father was ill and no-one was there looking after them. 
I would have been round there asap or if I couldn't leave the hospital made sure someone was looking after them. 
Same with the old man, I feel he must be very ill before he didn't make sure the dogs were safe, as even the young boy didn't know.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I think if I was you I would prob put them in their house with there food etc before you go bed and then go see them in the morn.. Save youself any potential harm.... Your doing a great job though.. xxx


I agree with this, also helps if the daughter happens to go to the house during the night or in the morning, just saves you getting into any trouble for taking them without permission. By all means keep hold of them during the day but i'd put them back for the night.

Is there a spare key or anything that you can use to lock the door?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

God what would of happened to those poor dogs if you had never taken a interest in them  Well done for taking them in, the daughter sounds a bit odd not sorting the dogs out for days on end !


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

well done to you for being so caring xx

any update?x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

No update yet no, still not heard a thing 

This daughter is taking the p**s a bit now!

The dogs are all settled and sleeping now so will leave them be for the night and pop them bqck in the morning for a while in case she comes.

I have left a VERY large note with all my details etc. on however so she knows where they are if she comes.

I have no key for the door no, I don't actually know this man, he's not an immediate neighbour but is on the row behind my house.

I have closed the front door as it was wide open but I have not been in the house at all.

Think I will call the police again for advice if I don't hear tomorrow.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> No update yet no, still not heard a thing
> 
> This daughter is taking the p**s a bit now!
> 
> ...


You'd think she would be trying to make arrangements for the dogs quickly at least for her dad's peace of mind, even if she doesn't bloomin like the dogs!

Hopefully she will make some sort of contact tomorrow but yes i'd definitely inform the police and the RSPCA....didn't they say to you that they would be classed as abandoned if they weren't seen to by Monday?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I think it is a bit odd that the daughter didn't go and get the dogs as soon as she realised her father was ill and no-one was there looking after them.
> I would have been round there asap or if I couldn't leave the hospital made sure someone was looking after them.
> Same with the old man, I feel he must be very ill before he didn't make sure the dogs were safe, as even the young boy didn't know.


You dont know that the daughters father isn't seriously ill... I am afraid if my father was ill and in the hossie then his dogs possibly wouldn't be the first thing on my mind..

And how do we know that they have been regularly in touch and that she knows he has dogs..


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad they've located him 

His daughter might not live by or be interested in the dogs. If anything happened to me I doubt the rodents would be my family's first concern. When they finally got round to them I think it would be a case of the first 14 people to offer a home to a hamster gets one :scared:


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I'm just wondering if the police have actually spoken to the daughter about the situation or just tried to leave a message which perhaps hasn't reached her? I'd double check that she does know what's going on, since the police have hardly covered themselves in glory handling this situation so I wouldn't be 100% confident. Or maybe they've implied that you're happy to keep the dogs for an extended period of time.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope she shows up soon that poor guy must be so worried about his dogs


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

any news today?xx


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

As the dogs are old, I think there will be only one outcome if the RSPCA get involved, unless he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> As the dogs are old, I think there will be only one outcome if the RSPCA get involved.


It's not a definite, I used to work for them and we got loads of oldies in, they were usually rehomed relatively quickly! Including a 12 year old mastiff.... bloomin ancient he was but we never gave up and he got his retirement home 

I happen to be against them as well but after working there, I don't doubt that they don't give 99.9% of them a chance


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

The Cinnamon Trust may be able to help The Cinnamon Trust - The National Charity for the elderly, the terminally ill and their pets


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> The Cinnamon Trust may be able to help The Cinnamon Trust - The National Charity for the elderly, the terminally ill and their pets


I second this .Def worth getting in touch with them x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Any update today


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry for late post, been a REALLY busy day.

Still not heard a thing!
Called the police again, they told the daughter by phone to sort the dogs but did not mention I was caring for them. Which is worse as she just thinks they are fending for themselves!

Anyway I have asked them to call again, pass on my number and explain the situation. Police won't give me any info on the owner. Would be handy to know if he is in hospital long term or not.

I don't want to get any rescue involved at this stage as feel for the owner and I know I would be devastated to get out of hospital to find my pets gone.

Also to the person who asked, yes the dogs are old.
Lab I am told is around 10 years old, the Spaniels are father and son and around 14 and 11 years old, not that they act it!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope they contact you today x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I green blobbed you for being so caring 
I can imagine the man would be devastated if he come out of hospital and found his dogs gone, they may be the only company he has!
I hope the daughter contacts you and sorts something out soon.
xx


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Anyway I have asked them to call again, pass on my number and explain the situation. Police won't give me any info on the owner. Would be handy to know if he is in hospital long term or not.


What a nightmare for you when you've got all your own animals to cope with too. Could you try asking the neighbours what they know? Depending on how many hospitals there are round your way, you could maybe do a bit of detective work yourself if you just get his name, but you'd think somebody locally ought to know where he's been sent.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

can't believe she still hasn't been to sort the dogs! I know she might be going through a stressful time cos we don't know how ill the old man is but even so, anyone would have sorted the animals out by this point, it's been a good few days. Is there any way she could perhaps have spoken to another neighbour who's informed them that you are caring for the dogs? Just trying to think of any reason why she hasn't at least sent someone else around.

What about the young boy that walks his dogs for him? Has he been back since?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Have spoken to the daughter today, shattered now after a long day so will update in the morning.

ps - thanks for the rep


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

just seen this, (not been about ), and bloody hell cat_crazy you really are an angel. i wish there were more people about like you.

i wish i could do more than green blob you.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the rep everyone!

Right the update I promised.

As I said I have spoken to the daughter, she called me after the police passed on my phone number.

Didn't go too well really, she explained that she and her father and not on good tems, she is aware that he is currently in hospital but wants nothing to do with him or his dogs, heartless b***h!

I explained that I could not keep the dogs long term and what should I do, her response - give them to a rescue.

I did manage to find out however that her father is not seriously ill, apparantly he collapsed with chest pains and the hospital suspected a heart attack but have now diagnosed angina and he is staying in to be observed.

I am assumning you don't stay in too long with this but who knows as his age.

I am now in another dilema, what to do with the dogs.

It sounds like these dogs are all this old man has, how can I hand them into rescue when he is proberly worried sick about them.

To whoever asked about the young boy - he has been back every day to see if the owner is home yet and has been walking the dogs un-paid, nice young boy he is actually and is a massive help to me as it's pretty much impossible to walk 5 dogs, especially when 2 of them want to kill each other!

I suppose the plan now is to find out how long this man will be away, I have his full name do you think the hospital will tell me anything if I am not a relative, or should I even pop up to see him, will they let me in?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Good news really but I thought there must be something wrong with the daughter as who would leave their father's dogs unattended for days. Even if he was at death's door some member of the family or a family friend would surely have been sent out to look after them.

The young boy sounds great.

I would just turn up to the hospital at visiting time and ask the nurse which bed he is in as soon as you turn up, because it may seem a bit odd if you are wandering about and do not recognise him. If you are asked say you are a friend and neighbour and I would say nothing re not really knowing him or you are merely looking after his dogs, I am sure if he is reasonably well no-one will query anything.

You could perhaps take the young lad with you, older people can get confused in hospital and if it is someone he knows then it may not be so awkward.


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

Visiting him will be a good idea as he may be able to tell you of a friend who can take them for a while and i'm sure he's worried sick about his dogs and wants to know that they are doing great


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Def go to see him. TBH they wouldnt tell you nowt over the phone even if you were a relative!
Hopefully he wont be in for long, and will be relieved to know his dogs are safe. I hope he is a fit man though, as often older people can be found to not be coping at home once admitted into hospital.
The staff should be able to tell you if he is going to go home soon, (if you explained to me about the dogs I know I certainly would!!).


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

It might be worth phoning the Cinnamon Trust they help older people with their dogs, they might be able to help out with some short term fostering while his in hospital. It doesn't sound fair on you having to keep your dogs separated as they don't get on.

The Cinnamon Trust - The National Charity for the elderly, the terminally ill and their pets


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Thanks for the rep everyone!
> 
> Right the update I promised.
> 
> ...


Just turn up... Friends can go and see patients..


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Didn't go too well really, she explained that she and her father and not on good tems, she is aware that he is currently in hospital but wants nothing to do with him or his dogs, heartless b***h!


I never got along with my real dad, but I would never leave dogs unattended like she has! Heartless b***h I agree!

But at least you know a bit more. And good on you for sorting all of this out. More people should be like you! :thumbup:


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Bit scared about just turning up lol in case he thinks ' who the hell are you'

Cinamon trust is a good idea but I want to chat to the owner before doing anything, it's not my call after all.

I will have to bite the bullet and go and see him I think, will hopefully rope the dog walker in as well


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thats a great idea Im sure he will go with you :thumbup: good luck Im sure the old fella will be alot happier to when he knows his dogs are ok  x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

good idea in going to see him 

if he is compos mentis then he will be more than greatful to know his dogs are well, whether he knows you or not but I do think taking the dog walker with you might help, just so the elderly man knows that everyone is still chipping in and things are still 'normal' for his dogs 

Hope it goes well and keep us updated! Like everyone's said, if they question who you are just say you're a neighbour and that you're looking after his dogs for him


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i think you should go, perhaps with the boy too, and im sure he will be thrilled to know you have been looking after the dogs, probably will recover quicker just for knowing and not sitting there worrying.
he will then tell you what he wants to happen to his dogs, his choice, noone elses.
michelle xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Anything new? xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

did u go today?xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Any changes?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Any news??


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry havn't updated in a while, been busy with my own dog being ill 

Anyway, GOOD NEWS !!!

The owner is home :thumbup:

I din't go and see him in hospital as did not have the time but he came home on Friday morning.

Have been and spoke to him, the dogs were at his house at this point anyway, but explained that I had fed them etc.

He was really lovely bless him and wrote me a cheque for a hundred pounds  I obviously refused the cheque as had not looked after them for a reward.

He was in tears as he told me he expected to come home and find them dead, he was actually praying that a rescue had got wind and taken them as he would rather not see them again then have them suffer but is over the moon to still have them.

It was really touching actually, I sat and spoke to him for over an hour and he told me all about the dogs. I explained the dog walker had still been taking them so he is going to settle up with him.

We have also agreed that if he ever needs help to just let me know as got really close to the dogs this past week but he is not an 'old' man at all if you know what I mean.

He is getting on but still very active and alert which is good to see.

He popped round mine this afternoon as well and dropped off a huge bag of dog food to replace what I had used feeding his dogs, bless him.

I'm going to drop it off at the local dogs home as it's not what my dogs eat but it was a lovely thought.

So glad it worked out in the end.

I have also given him the phone number for cinamon trust and explained they have a foster program so may be handy to him in the future.

Glad to be back to normal as 5 dogs is bloody hard work!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

This is lovely to read, been following this thread with interest awaiting outcome, so glad everytihng has turned out well! :thumbup: 

So glad the pups are back safe with their Dad, awwwww I bet they were as chuffed to see him as he was to see them!!! 

You did an absolutely amazing thing for him and them :thumbup: You should be very proud of yourself! 

I hope that daughter of his fully ashamed of herself, what a disgrace! Even if I didn't get on with Mum I would never treat her or her animals with such disrespect


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, am glad everything worked out well  Bet he was as happy as pie when he saw his poochies


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

you should really be proud of yourself for what you have done, it was not easy.

I'm sure he is pleased to know you are around and care as much about his dogs as he does
:thumbup:


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

I too have been following this thread.

So glad that everything has worked out okay

Yes!!

You should be proud of yourself!

Well done!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

That's great, let's hope he stays well for a long time.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well done you

How is your own dog?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Well done you
> 
> How is your own dog?


She's doing ok, just posted about the probs she is having with the cold weather but she seems to have no energy at the minute and is sleeping litterally ALL day, couldn't even wake her to eat yesterday!

I have to blend her food as she keeps choking and being sick and she is slowly going incontinent so it's hard going but she's an old dear and it's to be expected.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your own dog, i hope he picks up soon. Such a touching post about the old man coming home, if only there was more people like you in the world


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

what a lovely ending, the man must feel SO relieved  hopefully the man will be able to feel a little more comfortable knowing that there will be someone looking out for his dogs should anything like that happen again 

hope your girl is feeling better soon x


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Fantastic....:thumbup:

Glad hes well and good job to you too. 5 dogs is not easy but you did it because you are a kind person. 

Everyone needs a little help sometimes.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats great news.. and you did a fab job.. xxx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so happy all turned out well. you know being a dog owner that if anything happened to you you would love people to help out. you done a fantastic job and the man was very lucky he had you and the dog walker, he needs praise too for being so good walking them.
well done, pat on the back.
and i hope your dog will be a bit better and comfortable soon.
michelle xx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Cat Crazy I think you are an absolute star for doing what you did for that old gent and this dogs.

I've just read the whole thread cos I've been away this week. To know there are still people in this world that behave with total honesty and decency without expecting any reward is heartwarming.

Rep on its way


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww lovely happy ending 
I wish I could do more than just green blob you, you are a star


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Do you know , you are def his guardian angel. i think you are just wonderful :thumbup:


----------

